# Suture Removal @ Dr Office during OV



## lserr (Aug 17, 2011)

I can find 2 suture removal codes; 15850-15851, but both of these are under anesthesia. Our providers remove sutures w/out any anesthesia- local or otherwise. What is the right code for this? Thank you for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 17, 2011)

if it is a global repair then there is no charge, if the repair has 0 global days then you use the E&M code that matches the documentation.


----------



## lserr (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it still global if another dr removes them? we can't charge it as seperate procedure?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 17, 2011)

If it is still global and a different doctor removes them then you must have a request from the original surgeon requesting suture removal from your physician.  This must be kept in your medical record, something as simple as report to your PCP for suture removal is sufficient.  Then you will check to be sure you are in a global and if so you bill the same code used by the surgeon and attach a 55 modifier and do not bill any E&M.  If there is no global then you bill as a part of the E&M.  Do be aware that as of Jan 1 2011 CMS delared most repair codes to have a 0 global so you need to verify the global days first.


----------



## DAPHNE JONES (Nov 7, 2011)

What if the stitches are put in in the er , and removed in the drs office...should the drs office charge??


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 7, 2011)

Same answer you need to check to see if there are global days for that particular repair , then if no global bill an office visit level, if there are global days and you are in the global timeframe you must bill the surgical procedure that was performed with the 55 modifier but you need a transfer of care from the ER doc otherwise the patient is to return to the ER.


----------

